# Headers



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

I m going to install headers on my car (1993 Nissan Sentra XE) and I would like to know wich ones are better and if they really make a difference.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SharkyXE said:


> *I m going to install headers on my car (1993 Nissan Sentra XE) and I would like to know wich ones are better and if they really make a difference. *


Hotshot is the best.

Mike


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Sharky go to the GA16 engine section. I asked the same question and got a lot of replies. Check it out. (I got the same car).


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Classic XE said:


> *Sharky go to the GA16 engine section. I asked the same question and got a lot of replies. Check it out. (I got the same car). *


yep do that and u will find all the info
probably one of the most informative posts in this forum hehe


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*headers*

Well, thank you XtremE.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Thx a lot guys that will help


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Hotshot is going to give you the best fit and performance for the price. They have come a long way and Spangler is doing a great job of packaging the copper gasket and Nissan manifold gasket.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Sunny J,

you have an actual Pulsar GTiR RNN14!
that is Great! can i see some pics.  

Tevs


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes - the pics have been posted here, somewhere.. I'll have to look as I dont have web space to post. Zak posted them for me.


----------

